# Need Starter



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys, any of you know where I can find a "good" starter for my bike ?? 650 kawi motor.. Mine is shot and my dealer wants $775 for one.:bigeyes: No way I'm coming off of that kind of money for a starter. I have never rebuilt one before so this is new to me, and I don't know anyone local that will rebuild it. I took mine apart and it's pretty burned up. Just curious if yall could tell me what's involved in rebuilding it, what parts I would need and wouldn't need ?? It really don't look like there's a whole lot to the thing and I can get parts for it alot cheaper. OR a place where I can find an aftermarket one that will last. I don't want to have to keep replacing it as it was a MOFO to get off with all my snorkles in the way..LOL I found one on Babbits, $634. Still tooooo much. Rocky Moutain had one for $139 but I'm kinda worried it's not very good quality. Thanks in advance fellas..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> Hey guys, any of you know where I can find a "good" starter for my bike ?? 650 kawi motor.. Mine is shot and my dealer wants $775 for one.:bigeyes: No way I'm coming off of that kind of money for a starter. I have never rebuilt one before so this is new to me, and I don't know anyone local that will rebuild it. I took mine apart and it's pretty burned up. Just curious if yall could tell me what's involved in rebuilding it, what parts I would need and wouldn't need ?? It really don't look like there's a whole lot to the thing and I can get parts for it alot cheaper. OR a place where I can find an aftermarket one that will last. I don't want to have to keep replacing it as it was a MOFO to get off with all my snorkles in the way..LOL I found one on Babbits, $634. Still tooooo much. Rocky Moutain had one for $139 but I'm kinda worried it's not very good quality. Thanks in advance fellas..


 
I think....and of these from 750s being parted-out should work. 

$775.00 :bigeyes::bigeyes: Wow. And I remember when a rebuilt GM starter was like...30 bucks...


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Just checked Ebay........alot to chose from, new and used, here's one..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STARTER...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf9dd1521


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Just checked Ebay........alot to chose from, new and used, here's one..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STARTER...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf9dd1521


 
Wow..heck of a find oldmanbrute. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

prattville outdoors?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I will sell the one off my brute for $150 shipped.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> prattville outdoors?


 Yeah Prattville Outdoors is the one that wanted $775. They have always gave me great deals on parts and labor for my bike since I bought it there, but he said that was the best he could do for me on it. And they don't rebuild them. He gave me a number for a guy way up in Camp Hill near Auburn and said he rebuilds them and sells aftermarket ones but I'll have to wait till next week to get in touch with him. I would rather just rebuild mine if someone could point me in the right direction as how to do it and what parts I would need, it would be alot cheaper. I just don't understand why in the world it costs so much. I mean I understand it's waterproof and all but come on !!!:aargh4:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

gotmuddy said:


> I will sell the one off my brute for $150 shipped.


 How old is your starter and where are you located ??


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> Just checked Ebay........alot to chose from, new and used, here's one..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STARTER...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf9dd1521


Thanks for the find. I looked around on ebay some, I'm just a little leary about buying things that cheap. I'm a FIRM believer in you get what you pay for. I guess I'm just old school. LOL But thanks for the help, I may try one out just for the heck of it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can get the whole new starter from cheapcycle for about 440. They have some of the seals and brushes but none of the bearings. Wierd. Its just a DC electric motor. If the windings are OK, you would think just some bearings, brushes, seals and a good cleaning would do it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Try amazon.com I bought a starter for my recon there for cheap.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

J2! said:


> Thanks for the find. I looked around on ebay some, I'm just a little leary about buying things that cheap. I'm a FIRM believer in you get what you pay for. I guess I'm just old school. LOL But thanks for the help, I may try one out just for the heck of it.


For 75 bucks vs. 700 plus I'd give'em a try........let us know which way you go.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you have a local automotive starteréalternator rebuilder in your area, they can repair most for $100.00 - $200.00.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

J2! said:


> How old is your starter and where are you located ??


it is off an 07 and I live in North arkansas.


----------

